# Reccomended Ich treatment for Community Tank?



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey there. So I've got two new fish in my quarantine tank with confirmed ich and I'm treating them with salt. Buuuutttt stupid me moved a wet pond snail from the infected tank into my community tank with danios, platies, a mystery snail and a dwarf gourami. One of the danios was scratching himself on an ornament this morning, but he was moving too fast for me to see any white spots. The other fish appear fine. 

If this does turn out to be ich, what is the best course of treatment for the fish and inverts listed? Can snails get ich too?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

The fish in your sig is your whole stock, yes?
I have pers never used the salt route, only Ich meds (QuIck Cure) and with any of the meds, you can not treat snails, shrimps etc so you'd have to put the snail somewhere safe for the time being, as clean bucket of water will do for the time being.
But I'd start by dialing up the Temp to 80-82F a few degrees every few hours, that's always been my first step and worked well for me.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes, my sig is all my stock. (plus two pond snails that came in on my plants.) So is QuIck Cure the way to go and to remove the snail during treatment if this does go down hill? Will the snail need an airstone or will he be ok with just his snorkel?


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Has anyone used this medication? Would you reccomend it? It's Ick Clear by Tank Buddies
Ick Clear from Tank Buddies - Medications - Fish - PetSmart

Or is this better? It says it's plant safe.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2753378#prodTab1


----------

